# high temp tolerance for moss/Fissidens fontanus?



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

I wanted to do some carpet=type of wall or around the surfaces but 

found out that most moss and Fissidens fontanus that I was extremely interested in description temp parameter was up to 80 degree F? 

I would like something like a Fissidens fontanus that would do temp range of 86ish degree as I have some south american fish in there?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I know it can survive in 82F temperatures permanently for sure. I boosted the temperature up to 87F in my planted tank for about a week and half, maybe two weeks to cure some ich. The fissidens seemed to be ok. I'm not sure if it can survive at this temperature permanently, or if it is just able to withstand short spurts of high temperature.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

Any other suggestion for a moss type wall that would withstand high temp? or even flourish in it?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nope. Basically every moss that I know of out there except fissidens needs lower temperatures.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks guys-


any suggestion for any carpet-like plant in the higher temp range? I might give up and just do a riparium on those high temp pleco tanks- depending on what I have on hand to use.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Glossostigma E. might work for you if your lights are bright enough. The bottom of your tank will be colder then the top of it, so the temperature might be more in the range of 83F or so, probably ok for carpet plants.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

will look into glosso- 

I might just give up entirely and just go back to vals/swords they were doing just great but back then the Vals were thriving in the 78 degree temp tank not yet tried it in 84 degree as I just moved some plecos around so it might succeed.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nooo... don't give up on aquatic plants. Kick the fish out and get pet plants! Or better yet get another tank. That's always the answer!


----------

